# How to make a cracked desert floor?



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am trying to figure out the best method to make a vivarium floor look like this. I am sure I have seen someone here with the effect I'm looking for but I want to be sure :2thumb:.

Any help please let me know!

Thanks.


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,

I have no idea, but I was just reading this thread and someone did it with clay (halfway down the first page): 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/407571-natural-habitats.html

Maybe look into excavator clay? I've seen a few people mention this before. If you manage to do it, post pictures please, as I'd love to know!


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

no idea if this would work but use damp sand as substrate and blast it with a hair dryer? then just apply pressure and it should crack?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

pendragon made one with clay.....http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/416151-natural-hoggie-viv-build.html

(pics of the flooring are on page2)


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

This result you can get if you mix enough clay to your sand and let it dry.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, awesome! Thanks a lot for the advice, I will post pics when I've managed to do it .


----------

